# 1st Annual Charity Golf Tournament - A Benefit for Brian McCord



## PD2

All,

I wanted to let you know about a golf tournament that is coming to our area that will benefit an individual that is a friend of mine. Stephanie Sammons - Kleven, is a friend of mine that I've known since my High School days. Her best friend since she was a little girl, Brian McCord has dealt with Type I diabetes since he was THREE YEARS OLD! This is not something that he contracted due to poor health - he was unfortunately born with it. Brian has always been such a trooper in his fight against the disease and has overcome so many odds! Other than dealing with the normal maintenance associated with diabetes, Brian has lived a fairly normal and healthy life, until now.

Over the last few years, his health has taken a toll on him. For about the last two and a half years, he has been on dialysis three days a week while waiting for a kidney transplant. The doctors are telling him that the transplant is "near". Brian has medicare and a supplemental insurance to help him assist with his medical bills. Once he has the transplant, he will have to take anti-rejection drugs for the rest of his life. These drugs can be very expensive each month. This tournament is to help defray the cost of his monthly medication after the transplant.

I am asking that if any of you wish to play, sponsor a hole, give a monetary donation, donate an item for the silent auction, or assist in any way during the tournament, please visit the website and either contact the coordinators or sign up for what is to be a great tournament for a great cause!


SAVE THE DATE: AUGUST 29TH, 2009. The tournament will be held at Beacon Lakes off of FM 646 in Dickinson.

Brian is 36 years old and has two wonderful boys. Wesley is 11 and Randall is 8. If you cannot donate or participate in the tournament, any volunteers are welcome. Even if you don't play or are not interested, please help us to spread the word by sharing this with others that may be interested! Anything you do is helpful and greatly appreciated!

The website is http://www.golf4brian.org/

Best regards,
PD2 - Paul


----------



## PD2

*FLYERS!*

If anyone would be interested in receiving a flyer for this event, I can e-mail it to you for you to print out and share at your office or place of business. Just PM me your e-mail address and I'll e-mail you the official flyer.

Thanks for the help!
PD2


----------



## Nwilkins

Please email me a flyer and I'll put it up in my Teaching Center at Sienna Plantation Golf Club. I will be happy to donate a one hour golf lesson with me for auction.
My website is www.swingimprovement.com


----------



## PD2

Nwilkins said:


> Please email me a flyer and I'll put it up in my Teaching Center at Sienna Plantation Golf Club. I will be happy to donate a one hour golf lesson with me for auction.
> My website is www.swingimprovement.com


Thank you!! I just sent you an e-mail with the flyer attached as well as some brief instructions on how to get the one hour golf lesson included for the auction.

We greatly appreciate your help with this! Thank you VERY much!

PD2


----------



## fishit

anybody need a 4th player on their team? i usually shoot about 80-82 on that course. thanks 

Bob


----------



## PD2

fi**** said:


> anybody need a 4th player on their team? i usually shoot about 80-82 on that course. thanks
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob!

I'm not sure, but if you contact Stephanie on the website she should have all of the players that are signed up right now and could tell you if anyone needs a 4th.

I'd say I would, but I'm not sure I'm gonna be able to make it out. As we get closer to the date I should know whether I'll be out of town for work or what my status is.

Thanks for your interest in the event!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Nwilkins said:


> Please email me a flyer and I'll put it up in my Teaching Center at Sienna Plantation Golf Club. I will be happy to donate a one hour golf lesson with me for auction.
> My website is www.swingimprovement.com


Just wanted to say thank you Nwilkins for your donation! It is greatly appreciated by Stephanie and Brian's family! If you can, they would love to have you out at the event in August!

Thanks again for your support!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Sign up for the tournament is still going on! Plenty of spaces left! Even if you don't know how to golf, this event is to have fun all in the name of helping out Brian. I'm hearing that the prizes and auction items are getting REALLY good! Gotta come out to get a chance at it. Head over to the site and sign up!

Thanks for your support!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Just wanted to say thank you to all those that contacted me yesterday regarding the flyer! Posting it up, sharing with friends and family, and spreading the word is a GREAT way for anyone to get involved and help us out! We greatly appreciate it!

Thank you very much 2Cool friends and family!
PD2


----------



## PD2

This just in from Stephanie, our Charity even coordinator:

Just wanted to thank those that have signed up.....BUT there are still many slots available for golfers!!!!!

Please pass on the website to your friends and family in emails.....

http://www.golf4brian.org

There are hole sponsorships still available....we also need silent auction gifts if anyone want to donate anything...don't hesitate to contact me. If I don't answer, its cause I'm busy at work...but I will get back with you.

Thanks yall...lets make this a great event....cant wait to see you all there...
_____________________________________

Let's show her what the 2Cool Fishing family can do! GIT R DUN!!

Thanks all!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Another message from our charity event coordinator, Stephanie:

* Come one come all, sign up and play some ball...ok I know that was corny...but we still need some players for golf...few hole sponsors left....and we need anyone who wants to donate an item for a silent auction gift to give me a call....
thanks to all, I am very appreciative of all your support
post this on your FB page and pass it on to anyone you wish...

Thanks
Steph*

______________

August is just around the corner! Come on out and show your support!

Thanks!
PD2


----------



## PD2

Got another update from the event coordinator for you guys:

Hi to all,
HELLLLLLOOOOO

Ok, so things are steadily moving towards August 29th! I dont know about yall, but Im ready for some golf!

Couple of things: 
1. For those that want to sign up to play golf, do so SOON, to reserve your spot. Contact me and I will put you down on the list and you can send me the money or payonline...heck if you are local, I will come pick the check up from ya.
2. There are a few hole sponsors left....going for the price of $100 a piece, let me know how you want me to advertise your business or anything else on the sign.
3. We need silent auction gifts....anything that you think someone would bid on and lets make some money.

The day of the tournament, you are ALL welcome to come and support Brian. There will be a 50/50 board as well as some other golf SURPRISES that day.... it should be HOT but it should be FUN! Bring your enthusiasm, good spirits, oh and dont forget your wallets for the silent auction!!!!!

For those of you that have signed up to play golf, but have not sent in your payment, or gone online and paid, please do so asap. Thanks.

For the ones that want to volunteer, please make sure I have your email address. The closer it gets to the tournament, I will be emailing you to let you know what you can help with.

The price of the golf includes dinner for those that are playing. For those that are not playing, there is a BBQ dinner for $11.75 a piece. I will need a count of those that are volunteering that want to eat dinner. Please email me and let me know if you intend on eating. I want to have a total count by August 20th to give the caterer.

I just want to personally thank all of you that have signed up, sent in donations, and asked to volunteer. It is greatly appreciated. And for those of you that have donated items for the silent auction...bless you!

Again, contact me at the email [email protected].

Thanks and see you soon,
Stephanie
_________________________

Come on out and show our 2Cool support!

Thanks guys!
PD2


----------



## PD2

*2.5 weeks left!!!*

Got an update from the event coordinator:

Everyone, I need to have a count asap of all of you that are going to be at the tournament and will be eating dinner. It is a BBQ buffet that will be $12 per person.

Players: if you are signed up, your cost of the dinner is included in the cost of the registration to play.

Please let me know your name, and how many people will be eating so that I can give an accurate count to the caterer.

PLEASE let me know asap!!!
Thanks, and looking forward to seeing you all in a few short weeks!!!!!

Steph

call me if you have any questions.(Phone number is on the website)
____________________________

Hope everyone is ready! This event is supposed to be a great one for the 1st annual! Come out and show your support!

PD2


----------



## PD2

*OK LAST CHANCE TO GIVE ME YOUR NAME FOR THE BBQ DINNER*

Update from Event Coordinator:

IF you are already signed up to play OR if you have given me your name for the dinner....then thank you and you are on the list.....

I need to give the head count on Wed, so the dead line is Tuesday.....PLEASE EMAIL ME AND LET ME KNOW....

thanks
Steph


----------



## PD2

*LIST OF SILENT AUCTION ITEMS TO BE AT THE GOLF TOURNAMENT....come and bid on them!!!!*

Another update from the Event Coordinator:

NEW UPDATE: SILENT AUCTION ITEMS THAT WILL BE THERE THE DAY OF THE TOURNAMENT FOR YOU TO BID ON...NOT A COMPLETE LIST...STILL ITEMS COMING IN....

**US Flag being flown in Iraq right now that will be sent certified to you from the military
**scrapbook kits ( 3 or 4 different baskets)
**Large cooler with Academy Gift Card
**Private Golf Lesson
**Golf for 4 at SouthShore Harbour
**Larry **** Limited Edition Golf Print
**Signed Rockets Poster (signed by Aaron Brooks)
** Astros Tickets 
** Guided Fishing Tour
**Handyman at your service for one day
** Margarita glasses/pitcher with the fixings
**wine baskets (2 different baskets) with glasses, wine and accessories
**Copy Dr gift card
**gift card for Kwik Kar
**Bryan Powell, IT consulting, computer help for personal or business (two, four hour blocks of time)
**"Mollie" the Wells Fargo Stuffed Horse
**Jewelry sets for ladies
**Hummingbird feeder with the food
**Joes BBQ, dinner for 25 with all the fixings
**Martini Basket with accessories
**BBQ utensils set

AND MANY MORE ITEMS STILL COMING IN.....
COME OUT AND BID ON THE ITEMS AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!!

Please yall come support Brian, mingle, have some fun...and lets raise some money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If any of you have any silent auction item gifts that you would like to donate, please contact me

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## PD2

*I-45 near Calder road closed this weekend...use feeder or alternative route...*

Another VERY important update from the Event Coordinator:

Apparently they just had to go and work on the freeway when we need to get by.....SOOOOO....leave a little bit earlier, either use the feeder or go an alternate route to get to the golf tournament.... I have inlcuded the link here that shows that the feeders will be open. http://www.facebook.com/l/;www.leaguecity.com/DocumentView.aspx?DID=2502&DL=1
Here is the mapquest link, you can access the golf course from either HWY 3 or FM 517. See yall there!!!


----------



## PD2

This is another update and quick summary of the event from yesterday! For all the 2Cool'ers that showed up, thank you so much for making this event GREAT! Here's the message:

I just want to personally thank everyone who helped out in ANY way, form or fashion wth this tourney. To those who called and offered items, those who signed up to play, especially ones that came from out of town to play, and to all the volunteers that came out to work today, and support Brian. This would not have been a success without all of you.

Kim Mack is posting some pictures on the facebook group page, and I will post some this week.

*We had 122 players and we were so happy with that number!*

Again, just my own personal thanks to you all.

I will be hounding you next year about the 2nd annual tournament.

Love you all,

Steph


----------

